# What age to they get their undercoat and lose baby teeth?



## wildflowerink (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone. Jaxon is 14 /15 wks old and he still has a very fuzzy puppy coat. His ears are going up and I was wondering when he will start getting his adult coat? Also curious when he will lose his baby teeth? It's been a longggg time since I've had a pup. I normally do foster / rescue, so a puppy is new to me and more of a challenge than I realized. 

Thanks for any info.
Laura


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mine blew her puppy coat at the age of 5 months till she was 6 1/2 months old. Expect to clean up a lot of fur. She started teething and losing teeth around 4 to 7 months. By 7 months, most of all her adult teeth came in. Careful with the tug toys. In one point, while playing, her tug was covered in patches of blood, since it stimulated and loosened up some of her teeth. So don't be afraid to find your dog's toys with spots of blood. Just be careful to not play so rough.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

RogueRed26 said:


> Mine blew her puppy coat at the age of 5 months till she was 6 1/2 months old. Expect to clean up a lot of fur. She started teething and losing teeth around 4 to 7 months. By 7 months, most of all her adult teeth came in. Careful with the tug toys. In one point, while playing, her tug was covered in patches of blood, since it stimulated and loosened up some of her teeth. So don't be afraid to find your dog's toys with spots of blood. Just be careful to not play so rough.


Our timeline is about the same as mentioned above for coat & teeth.


----------

